# Does the 2000 Nissan Altima has a timing belt?



## epec (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi

Just bought a 2000 Nissan Altima with 56000 miles on it. Some friends told me I need change the timing belt for it when it get to 60k and other guys told me the 2000 model does not have the timing belt. which is right? Thanks for your reply


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

epec said:


> Hi
> 
> Just bought a 2000 Nissan Altima with 56000 miles on it. Some friends told me I need change the timing belt for it when it get to 60k and other guys told me the 2000 model does not have the timing belt. which is right? Thanks for your reply


No timing belt. They have a chain


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

yep! it has chains (2 of em)


----------

